# Great Lakes Rail Division Ho scale switching layout



## GreatLakesRailDivision (May 2, 2016)

Layout size : 2×8×3 ft 2x8 ft staging yard underneath. 
Scenery : 95% done depicted in the late 70's to early 80's.
Track work : mostly hand laid code 83 on main line with code 70 in sidings 
I've been working on this layout for over 5 years . It is a walk around layout that is on wheels for easy storage. Also the staging yard is switched out using a transfer table that is also on wheels. And moves up and down. 
Please check out my Facebook page 
https://m.facebook.com/GLRDivision/
Also please check out my youtube channel 
https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC16s8qIAp_UyDXgo_uQxuJw


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## GreatLakesRailDivision (May 2, 2016)

Thanks! It's a work in progress still but what layout isn't lol


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

They are NEVER done. lol


----------



## GreatLakesRailDivision (May 2, 2016)

Latest video of my layout.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Now you went and got me all hungry!


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I really like this layout, it shows you do not NEED a lot of space to have a great layout. I may barrow some ideas from you, if you dont mind


----------



## GreatLakesRailDivision (May 2, 2016)

Thanks guys !
I don't have alot of space for a big layout so I wanted to do the most I could in the area I have .


----------

